

Start-Up Salaries and Myths About them - subiet
http://www.pluggd.in/start-up-salaries-and-myths-about-them-297/

======
jensnockert
"the non-founding start-up CEOs make only 1.7 times more compensation in terms
of cash [than the CTO]"

Yeah, 1.7 times more cash compensation isn't significant…

